# Lizard fossil provides missing link to show body shapes of snakes and limbless lizard



## News Bot (May 19, 2011)

The recent discovery of a tiny, 47 million-year-old fossil of a lizard called Cryptolacerta hassiaca provides the first anatomical evidence that the body shapes of snakes and limbless lizards evolved independently.

*Published On:* 19-May-11 04:14 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------

